# Liquid Nitrogen



## Workwell (Mar 18, 2020)

I am looking, finding it difficult to source Liquid N2 in Scotland.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

For a lot of applications, dry ice will work almost as well. Might be more readily available.


----------

